# Solved: YouTube Sound Issue with Windows 8



## SilverCat-20th (Feb 18, 2009)

I've been using Windows 8 64-bit since mid-Feb. 2013 (previously using Vista). Intermittently since then, I have been experiencing no sound on YouTube videos, but the problem would seem to correct itself. Now I'm having the problem all of the time. I also have sound issues occasionally with videos other than YouTube.

I did some research and learned that Windows 8 did not need the downloaded Adobe Flash. However, Microsoft realized there was a problem that required a Windows IE update. My Microsoft update list shows that on March 13, 2013, Visio 10 updates KB2809289 and KB2687505 were downloaded during an automatic update (MS13-021 and MS13-023 respectively). 

I may have Adobe Flash 11.7.700.169 installed separately, since I thought I would need it because I needed it with Vista. However, I can't locate it to uninstall it. I'm not sure if it's considered a program, an add-on, or an app. I get no result using various searches on my C drive and Internet Explorer tools, but I figure that's my lack of skill with Windows 8.

NEW INFORMATION SINCE ORIGINAL POST: 
I ran BelArc Advisor profile on my computer and see that Adobe Systems, Inc. - Shockwave FlashVersion 11,7,700,169 is listed in Program Files (x86), System32/Macromed/Flash as three items: ActiveXControl, Application Extension, and Application. 

*Have I somehow disabled the Flash listed in System32?* I did read somewhere that Active X might be involved and so I selected it (and unselected it) in TOOLS on the IE Tool bar. For a short time, that solved my problem. Then it returned, and I'm at my wit's end as to how to resolve this. I found a couple of videos that maybe could solve the problem, but I can't hear them. Is there someone who can help me with this?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

SilverCat-20th

Welcome to Tech Support Guy

To save me a lot of typing would you please start by working your way through the information and tests on this link
http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/flash-player-issues-windows-8.html

This may also help - scroll down the page for Windows 8
http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/find-version-flash-player.html


----------



## SilverCat-20th (Feb 18, 2009)

Macboatmaster said:


> SilverCat-20th
> 
> Welcome to Tech Support Guy
> 
> ...


While working with the first link in your response, I realized I had never opened Internet Explorer since having Windows 8 from the new start screen. I had been using the desktop familiar to me and loading up the task bar with my common internet, etc. icons. Once I opened IE 10 this evening from the new start screen, the YouTube sound was there. Now I will be on a new learning curve getting more familiar with the new start screen.

There continues to be no YouTube sound when I'm viewing on the older desktop version. When that first happened, it was probably something I did, but I don't know what. I will just have to become more proficient at using the new "start menu."

I would like to thank you very much for urging me to investigate the info on the link you sent before getting back to you. I am going to mark this problem as solved.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Pleased it worked
I feel this may be of some help to you
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-8/1088319-windows-8-keyboard-shortcuts.html
It is a post by me, but as you will see I claim no credit for any research it is all there provided by Windows 8.

If you press the windows key and go to the tiles menu, you can from there drag and drop tiles as you wish to organise your start menu

If you right click a blank area of the tiles screen and click on all apps (applications) that appears bottom right corner, you may then right click any chosen one and select from the menu at the bottom of the screen - pin to start - pin to taskbar, depending on the nature of the chosen tile.

Windows key again, once or twice takes you back to where you were

Good luck with it


----------



## SilverCat-20th (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you for the "bonus" information. I will surely take advantage of it. I am already becoming comfortable with the new start menu and the shortcut info will be very helpful.


----------

